# The Hound of the Baskervilles on found film



## jeroen (Jul 23, 2010)

This is the only photo on the roll of film that was in my 1924 Kodak Pocket camera. I bought the camera on eBay from a seller in Scotland that said he didn't know how to open the camera.

Film is Ilford Selochrome size 616 wich went out of stock around the late 1950's if I am not mistaken.

That is one oversized and mean looking monster. I'm guessing it's a big doberman.







Here's a photo of my latest toy, an Eastman Kodak No 1a Pocket Camera. I have hacked it to use it with 120 roll film.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2010)

How cool! And scary. And ... WHAT is that man doing there in the background??? He isn't ... erm ... taking a leak into the bushes???

When have you started to collect old cameras, Jeroen? Have I missed the point when you began?


----------



## jeroen (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, I wondered about that guy too LOL

I started collecting about half a year ago when I had started shooting with my old Pentax SLR 35mm camera again and ran into a nice Minolta Autocord two-eye mid format camera a week later. Then I bought a couple on some flea markets for almost nothing and then I was hooked


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a beautiful camera. I guess they had different size pockets back then.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2010)

I imagine that folded back, that one's as small as one of the second-generation mobile phones? Maybe?


----------



## jeroen (Jul 23, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> I imagine that folded back, that one's as small as one of the second-generation mobile phones? Maybe?


Yes, folded back it is about 20cm x 9cm x 3cm so it does fit into the pocket of a jacket. You do need to bring a handheld lightmeter though  

Shutterspeed is a choice between T, B, 1/25 and 1/50. It runs from f7,9 all the way to f45. Negatives are 11cm x 6,5cm.

There's a slide at the back where you can make notes on the film with the a little iron pen that came with the camera. You need the original film for that though, wich had carbon paper attached to it. That film is not available anymore.

I'll post the shots I made with it earlier this week. Just scanned them.


----------



## jeroen (Jul 23, 2010)

The original film spool is bigger then 120 roll film so I made some adjustments. Basically jaming a couple of cut up wall plugs into a 120 spool. Worked perfectly.


----------



## jeroen (Jul 23, 2010)

Here are the results. I forgot to tape off the little orange window at the back where you can normally see ho much film there's left.

1






2






3 Woops, double exposure.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a wide format! (The more I say the more you will notice how little I know about film cameras beyond the usual 35mm). Very interesting. What do "T" and "B" stand for? F45! Wow. Was it used in any of your example pics? And did you test out how it performs wide open?


----------



## jeroen (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, B is "bulb" just like on your DSLR. Shutter is opened when you press  it and closed again when you let it go.

T opens the shutter when you  press the shutter release and closes it when you press it again. So you can press it, run through the  image and press it again 

I shot all of these on 1/50 with f32, like my handheld meter told me to. The photo's are not really that great. I want to go back when the sunny weather is gone and take a tripod so I can take shots that are not so hard in light (and levelled LOL). 

For forwarding the film I counted how many times I had to turn the knob  when I inserted the film. It is a great camera for double exposure panorama shots


----------



## jeroen (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep, the collecting virus really got me...


----------

